# Have I reached the end? Please read & respond



## InHeaven (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello,

Firstly, thank you for reading and I apologise if my post is in the wrong forum.

My story spans a number of years so I will shorten as much as I can. I have been married for 10 years. We have 3 young children. We are now currently separated for the second time. Our youngest child turned 1 very recently and it was at 6 weeks old that the second separation happened.

Things that have happened and bought us to this day:
My husband has cheated on my twice
He raises his voice at me and swears sometimes which I don't like at all.
He had a road accident recently and didn't tell me his car was written off.
Living together, I had no help with housework.
At one time we were both working full time until our baby son was born last year. Now though I am looking after all 3 on my own and am trying so hard to restart my University course that fell by the wayside when everything fell apart.
I found profiles on dating sites created by my husband.
Just 10 days after moving out he was trying to find someone else.
His mother knows more about his life than I do.
His work is his priority, I come last in everything.
We have participated in two marriage courses.
He deliberately doesn't answer most of the emails I send.
Regularly hurts my feelings.
At one time I really, really loved him. However, lately I feel very empty inside and almost half the things he does/says is expected now and it doesn't make me angry any more. My gut tells me we are at the end now, but for some reason I seem to be pushing myself to make things right? I don't know why, because I'm not in love with him any more. He is one ungrateful man and is thankful for very little. I have never felt this empty inside. Is it normal? It feels like I am going crazy and I don't know what to do  Thanks for reading.


----------



## ishe? (Apr 1, 2011)

InHeaven said:


> Hello,
> 
> Firstly, thank you for reading and I apologise if my post is in the wrong forum.
> 
> ...


In so sorry that you are going through this. I recently left my partner of ten years because I found out e had been cheating on me for a year. We have two small children and I'm at university. 

I can't tell you what to do... Only you can decide that.

But I can tell you that leaving him was the right thing for me and my children. He was a **** father and partner and all the heartache I have gone through has been caused by him and his selfishness. It's been two months since he moved out but I am happier that I thought I would be at this point. HE was causing the drama in my life and now he is gone I don't have to drive myself crazy about him and our relationship.

I am all for marriage and family but your children will only be happy if you are
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ishe? (Apr 1, 2011)

ishe? said:


> In so sorry that you are going through this. I recently left my partner of ten years because I found out e had been cheating on me for a year. We have two small children and I'm at university.
> 
> I can't tell you what to do... Only you can decide that.
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

